# How do I join PDF files together?



## sidthereal

I have PDF documents of a book's chapter, but since they are all one page documents, it is irritating to open each page individually. 

Is there any *free and easy* way of joining the files together in a sequential manner?

Thanks


----------



## lynx6200

I dont know of any free stuff, you might try searching download.com  In my experience, working with PDF's usualy requires adobe acrobat pro.


----------



## Scrat

I use Adobe Acrobat Pro at work, so not sure if just "Reader" has the option, but there is an option to Import pages, and lets you select before/after which page you want to insert it.

If you like i can join them for you for free...PM me if your interested and i'll give you my email address to send them to.


----------



## vetto89

you can convert the pdf files in .txt with Pdf2Txt
then you join the file with OpenOffice.org and then you can save the pdf...


----------



## PC Hobbyist

I googled and found this freeware program to merge pdf files. I hope it works for you. Let us know.

http://www.brothersoft.com/file_disk_management/pdf/pdf_merge_25708.html

If that links doesn't work, try this direct link from them.
http://files.brothersoft.com/PDFMergeW.zip


----------



## sidthereal

PDF merge is a bit confusing. 
I used PDF-PRO, a trialware for 45 days, and it worked great.


----------



## spudz

PC Hobbyist said:


> I googled and found this freeware program to merge pdf files. I hope it works for you. Let us know.
> 
> http://www.brothersoft.com/file_disk_management/pdf/pdf_merge_25708.html
> 
> If that links doesn't work, try this direct link from them.
> http://files.brothersoft.com/PDFMergeW.zip


Dont use that, it installs malware!!!
It installed all sorts of crap on my browser that I have been spending hours trying to remove.  I will have to reinstall my browser.

A better option is a site that does not install anything, try
http://foxyutils.com/mergepdf/


----------



## strollin

I use the website spudz linked to every month to merge some pdf docs together that I need to submit as a single document.  Works great!


----------



## Roice59

sidthereal said:


> I have PDF documents of a book's chapter, but since they are all one page documents, it is irritating to open each page individually.
> 
> Is there any *free and easy* way of joining the files together in a sequential manner?
> 
> Thanks



ive been looking for something too 
kinda failed googling lately...

e/ nvm just remembered foxyutils like the guy above me said.. also did manage to find http://combinepdf.cc/
not too bad


----------

